# TS200 Fence



## Bigbud78 (6 Mar 2015)

So like many before me :lol: I've been looking at making a fence for the Ts200, I could just buy the Axi bandsaw upgrade but I wanted a little more width i.e. the same as the extension I already have. I came across the Worth Barton version in a few american forums and another with using a home made cam.

I decided to try the Barton one first even thou I would have to purchase a toggle clamp for it mainly as it looks like it will be lighter.

I'm hoping to cantilever the fence to support the extension table in a similar fashion to the existing fence, I've knocked together a quick drawing but if theres any interest I'll do a full fab drawing upon completion if it works well.

Has anyone made it or something similar that wants to share any info/photos that might help ?

Jim


----------



## marcros (6 Mar 2015)

Have you seen the ask woodman one- verysupercooltools or something like that. It is similar to that drawing but I thing that I prefer the clamping method- it clamps against the angle and the clamp- his has a different clamp but you could use a toggle clamp.


----------



## SpoonsbySven (6 Mar 2015)

Hi Jim, 
To my (relatively inexperienced) eyes, your drawing looks pretty good. 

Personally, I would prefer a cam, and while I was hunting for a decent tablesaw, I came across John Heisz of ibuildit.ca's brilliant home made table saw article, in which he goes into a fair amount of detail on a (among other things!) homemade fence, sliding carriage and cast concrete extension table! See http://www.ibuildit.ca/table-saw-2.html . He is cool! :mrgreen: 

I was kind of looking forward to making a fence like his, but my recently acquired TS has a fairly long "to do" list, and a not too bad fence (albeit without a cam), so that's on the back burner for a while (read: indefinitely!). 

Hope that helps. Post pictures of work in progress!
Cheers, 
Sven


----------



## Bigbud78 (6 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys, I'll check them both out


----------



## Bigbud78 (10 Mar 2015)

After looking around I've changed the design so the angle is on the other side of the runner, I will be running the angle on HDPE and using brass strip to alter the horizontal (squareness) of the Fence with grub screws.

After looking over my original fence, I actually quite like the original extrusions, so the new design is using them ! The Solid hatched area is a 32mmx5thk plate that the existing extrusions will locate on then I'll bolt through it.

The angle on top is just to strengthen the cam locating plates, trying to make it all out of 120x5thk plate, 50x50x5 RSA & a 60x40 RHS.

No idea if it will work but I'll give it a go


----------



## Ram64 (12 Mar 2015)

I saw this a while ago and downloaded it as a pdf .... http://joe.emenaker.com/Table-Saw%20Fen ... 0Fence.htm 

Have yet to get round to doing anything about it  but quite a good breakdown on the build.....Hope it helps some

Nigel


----------



## Bigbud78 (9 Apr 2015)

Been working on my new fence on and off for a while but put it together last night for a test run off the table, the cam seemed to hold very well and the bracket to hold the original TS200 fence's works well. Will see what the accuracy is like when I bolt it all to the table next week.

Its off to be shot blasted and painted now, will put some photos up next week


----------



## Bigbud78 (26 Jun 2015)

Well I made a new fence and have used it extensively for a few weeks and while it is better than the original I will be remaking it, my original idea was to use the original alu fence's that came with the TS. The short fence is ok but the long one moves if I put to much pressure on it, must be as it longer. Because I needed the original profile to sit on a holding wedge I had the horizontal angle that slides done the tube cross member level with the table top. I just never thought about running material over the angle would be an issue but the material doesn't run smoothly at all, but I cant drop the angle down lower as the alu fence wouldn't have anything to sit on 

I'll be changing the Alu fence's for a mild steel box section and adding another box section on the other side of the TS to carry it.

Positives are that the cam works really well ! It got though 120M of Spruce thou so it wasnt that bad xD


----------



## GroundFig (3 Jul 2015)

I'd love to see more pictures and design details of this fence if you get the chance. I'm trying to do the same sort of thing, but on a Kity 419.

The main issue causing me problems is attaching the new box section for the rail, due to the lip at the front where the original rail is attached. I was considering a couple of pieces of angle back to back, but was a bit worried about adding tons of weight. It seems you've used a flat plate underneath the lip to support the box section, which seems to be a good idea. 

Anyway, be great to see more detail when you can.

Cheers.


----------



## Bigbud78 (10 Jul 2015)

As youve seen I used flat plate which has been a mare TBH as it doesnt allow for much alteration, I'll be remaking it again after I finish my work bench


----------



## GroundFig (12 Jul 2015)

I got hold of some 8mm flat bar steel, but I'm not confident that the three bolts (covering only about 30cm) on the Kity 419 can support the weight of the rest of the 1m bar, two steel extension tables and a 40mm steel box section on top. I think the TS200 is probably a bit more sturdy.

I think I'm going to have a go at keeping the original aluminium rails on the front and back and just use some unequal 6mm steel angle (30mm/40mm) to run along the rail with 50mm box section for the fence.

I'll post some pics if I ever get it working; best of luck with yours in the meantime.


----------



## marcros (12 Jul 2015)

i would put a supporting leg or brace at the far ent that will help.

I cut the lip off my kity 618, but that now has a beismeyer fence on it, supported by 3 or 4 bolts. Works fine.


----------



## GroundFig (21 Jul 2015)

Yes, a supporting leg is a good idea, I'll have to look into that.

I did consider cutting the lip off but bottled out in the end. Maybe one day!


----------

